# Items craften?



## Gott92 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich wollte mal fragen wie das geht, dass man Amulette mit dem Cube selber craftet, die dann total stark und so komisch orangene Schrift haben.

Ich wusste nicht genau wonach ich bei der SuFu suchen soll

mfg


----------



## Kranak90 (13. Oktober 2009)

Hmm ich glaub das hängt vom Zufall ab. Du mus halt 3 Amulette in den Würfel packen und dann gucken was rauskommt. Vielleicht geben ja höherwertigere Amulette ein höherwertiges Produkt ab, aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Habs nämlich selber noch nicht so oft ausprobiert.


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Alles übers Crafting, 1.Teil
Alles übers Crafting, 2.Teil
Alternativerklärung
Viel Spass damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (13. Oktober 2009)

dankeschön =)


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2009)

Cool das ist ja mal wirklich hilfreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich helfe immer wieder gern - wenn ichs kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (15. Oktober 2009)

3 amulette der gleichen farbe in den würfel tun,dann müsste 
es ein neues Ite, sein aber farbe weiss ich leider auch nimmer


----------



## Sulli (18. Oktober 2009)

Schaum mal auf diese Seite .. da steht absolut alles über Dia 1-3 :    http://diablo3.ingame.de/


----------

